# Does this look NIB to you?



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Received this Athearn loco today as new in box. Popped off the shell and the commutator stood out like a sore thumb. I have close to 300 buys on Ebay and never had a problem. I guess I was due for one.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

is it just the camera angle, or is the motor tilted [down on the left side] ??


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Good eyes, and yes it is tilted down on the front side. I can push it down on the back but the driveshafts and trucks don't appear to be mirror images of each other. It springs right back to the same position. The wheels are the gray sintered type ( not sure of that term) and show no signs of wear. I don't see how the commutator could get as black as it is.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it may have been run on a test stand to verify operation, but the seller should have stated that, and also I have some un used motors to fit those, and they do show light scratching on the commutator, but not black like that one ... maybe the seller oiled the motor and then ran it with excess oil causing the blackening??? the area where the brushes ride does not look worn in the photo ...


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a couple of Athearn locomotives bought off eBay and a few motors have that black mark right around the commutator.It's just excess carbon that has rubbed off the brushes.Remove the brushes and soak them for a few minutes in IPA then using a short haired slightly stiff paint brush pressed against the commutator,rotate it with your other hand till most of the carbon is gone.Then use a Q tip on the commutator and rotate by hand again.Clean between the gaps in the commutator carefully so as to not scratch the copper and then dry the brushes for about 15 minutes and fit them back.

The motor tilt could also possibly be due to the nylon motor mounting brackets beneath the motor not sitting in the holes drilled in the metal body.Press fit the nylon bracket properly and check.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks used to me, from your photos.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

To me, NIB means just that: I'm getting a factory sealed box.

If I'm listing something, I describe it as Open, never used or even used if I've done anything to it at all.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Patrick1544 said:


> Looks used to me, from your photos.





CTValleyRR said:


> To me, NIB means just that: I'm getting a factory sealed box.


********************************************************
There's a whole bunch of truth in the above statements. Then add this: The handrails and exterior trim will not be installed.

I have found this to be true in 97% of every engine kit I've assembled for clients.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

brownwolf66 said:


> Remove the brushes and soak them for a few minutes in IPA then using a short haired slightly stiff paint brush pressed against the commutator,rotate it with your other hand till most of the carbon is gone.


IPA? like in beer?


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

bluenavigator said:


> IPA? like in beer?


That's the first thought that came to me also... :smilie_daumenpos::appl:


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

It definitely looks used. The first thing I look at, is the wheels. They can say alot too.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If that's NIB then the manufacturer is selling used stuff.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*If it was "new"......................*

................it was quite a while ago. I have not seen Horn-Hook (X2F??) couplers since I was a kid-I'm 69!

Peter


----------

